# locking string for hang tags



## AD12 (Aug 31, 2012)

Does anyone know were to get locking string for hang tags.
String that locks into place with plastic lock.
Some place in Canada would be best, or somewhere close.
Thank you


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ebay is a good source. Tons of Canadian sellers.


----------

